# Baby Chipmunk Rescue



## Gill (1 Apr 2011)

Had ben hearing an animal squeeking around the Puppies cage for a few days. 
This morning i had a good look around and found a baby chipmunk in the metal roof sheeting. 
Bought it inside and put in an old colander with the burlap sack cloth, that was its nest. (could not find any other siblings, crows must have taken them)
Read up on its care and fed it using the scalded milk method. took the milk readily and is cosily nestled up in the sack cloth. 

I have been looking for the parents @ the original nesting area (where the puppies enclosure was being stored by the buffalo sheds), but have not seen them or heard them. Will keep an eye out for them @ milking time, but doubt they will take him as he has been handled by humans now. 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 941e0806f3


----------



## Piece-of-fish (1 Apr 2011)

Nice. Lucky creature. Hope he does well.


----------



## foxfish (1 Apr 2011)

Good luck my friend, the baby looks pretty dependent on you.


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Apr 2011)

Nice rescue! Good luck with caring for the critter. Hope if goes smoothly for you. I've always liked Chipmunks hope he/she survives.


----------



## greenjar (1 Apr 2011)

Yeah..hats off to you for taking responsibility to care for this little fellow....good job Gill

Keep us updated on how you and he/she get on


----------



## Gill (1 Apr 2011)

Thanks Guys, he has been feeding well on milk. And sits happily on my thigh for feeding. Neice says she will continue looking after it as she is not so fond of the new puppy. Its eye's should open before we fly back to the uk.


----------



## ofere (3 Apr 2011)

Are you going to keep them?


----------



## Gill (4 Apr 2011)

ofere said:
			
		

> Are you going to keep them?




no my neice is going to keep him once we leave


----------



## Gill (14 Apr 2011)

Sadly the little guy perished during one night. Was doing great on scalded milk then went downhill suddenly.


----------



## greenjar (14 Apr 2011)

aah...sorry to hear this


----------

